# Birch Burl Excitement



## Dale and Anita (May 19, 2017)

Just picked up the remaining pieces of Birch Burl from a local wood cutter. I have a slab from him that he cut last year that measures about 30" x 48" x 6" deep. He didn't know better than to chunk it out. So these are the remaining large pieces. Just thought I'd share.

Hagd...all.

Dna

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 1


----------



## Spinartist (May 19, 2017)

Still can get some nice turning blanks from them!!!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Dale and Anita (May 19, 2017)

Great. Now I need to tell the wife I need a lathe. Can I hire one of you to break the news to her. LOL

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (May 19, 2017)

Dale and Anita said:


> Great. Now I need to tell the wife I need a lathe. Can I hire one of you to break the news to her. LOL


I'm divorced, you sure you want me to break the news?


----------

